Ask HN: Best WFH Office Chair? - torinrittenberg
======
mtmail
HN search shows a couple of previous threads from the last 12 months:

Ask HN: Best Office Chair?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22725339](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22725339)

Ask HN: Best office chair for home office work?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20371095](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20371095)

Ask HN: What is the best chair for developers?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20460559](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20460559)

